# Help - problem getting crib to sidecar to bed



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

We've got baby's crib set up so mattress is level with our bed mattress and I have some pool noodles to go in the small gap between baby's mattress and back of crib. And we're about to use tie-downs to attach crib to our mattress so crib and mattress will not move away from one another (will not cause a gap). But.... we've just realized that we have a problem!! Our mattress is a foam mattress and so when an adult (me/mommy) lays in our bed the mattress level will DROP below the mattress level of baby's. My husband did add a bar across the crib at the same level of (in front of) the crib's mattress to help with this but still - there is going to be a "gap" - more like a "drop" in level!

We're wondering about putting something (large foam, thin board, etc...) under both crib mattress and our mattress topper (also memory foam). I don't know what might help and not make me uncomfortable and get the job done. ??

I can post pics if this is confusing anyone. Please help me - baby is due in a few weeks (give or take). My nesting has kicked in and I just want this DONE/ready for baby and me!


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

i'll be watching this thread because we're having a similar issue. not much of a problem at first, but dd will be rolling any time now


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

So my husband and I are just trying to think of something that MIGHT work such as: a yoga mat, a thick blanket tightly taught (somehow), we tried these pieces of foam matting (puzzle pieces) but we'd have to get the big ones and use more than one and like glue them together or something - ?? Or we thought about buying/finding a cotton RUG (cutting it to fit if need be) to put under crib mattress and our mattress topper. This might be what we'll end up doing since a cotton rug probably wont' off-gas as badly as foam type stuff. Wish we could get a new mattress too but it was given to us and it's all we have for now.

And then also a blanket across the top of both crib and adult mattress.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it's okay for the crib mattress to be lower than the bed, but not the other way around. Can you lower the crib mattress? I'm not really sure that I understood the options in your last post. I am new to the side-car arrangement too.


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe* 
I think it's okay for the crib mattress to be lower than the bed, but not the other way around. Can you lower the crib mattress? I'm not really sure that I understood the options in your last post. I am new to the side-car arrangement too.

It would be very difficult to lower the crib mattress. It's on the lowest setting, the crib (a "mini" crib) is up on bricks (I'd have to post pics to show how we secured the whole thing) to bring the level up - we'd can't really cut the bricks.

But I'm having another whole issue with this whole thing: The fact that it's a "mini" crib has brought some challenges - some of which I'm not sure we can solve or make this arrangement safe. The other obstacle is that the crib mattress isn't much of a mattress - it's a flimsy "pad" - less than an inch thick! Even using a pool noodle at one end - we can't really tighten the mattresses together, kwim - because it's not a firm crib mattress - it's a flimsy pad!

I HATE to flush my husband's hard work to level the thing down the toilet but.... I am thinking we need a crib big enough for a full size crib mattress.


----------



## mizzoh (Sep 9, 2008)

is there any way you can raise your bed up by putting something under the feet?


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mizzoh* 
is there any way you can raise your bed up by putting something under the feet?

Our bed is already so tall I can hardly get in it - I need a step.


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

http://pic90.picturetrail.com/VOL236.../389615370.jpg Wood is screwed together so bricks don't push apart.

Sorry this one is sideways.

http://pic90.picturetrail.com/VOL236.../389615368.jpg


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

I dont know if I would feel safe with that arrangement. How tall is your bed?


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *libranbutterfly* 
I dont know if I would feel safe with that arrangement. How tall is your bed?

Don't know exact height but it's pretty tall (which is why we had to put such a short crib up like that). I'm not worried about it tipping at all - the crib itself will be securely anchored to our bed and the bricks have the wood which is screwed together to keep the base stable.

My husband did tell me that we CAN lower it - then the problem will simply be getting either a thicker mattress to raise it up to our bed's level or.... what I did was order a 3" thick mattress and IF it is too short we'll improvise with something under the crib mattress. Waiting for our ordered mattress to arrive so we can get started on figuring it out.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm picturing the issue correctly, but if it helps we used one of these to bridge the gap between the two mattresses.
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...&SKU=12184352&

Then we put a king sized flat sheet across the length of crib plus our bed, tucked into three sides of the crib, across our bed, and tucked into the head and far edge of our bed. So, there is no open gap at all.


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artichokie* 
I'm not sure I'm picturing the issue correctly, but if it helps we used one of these to bridge the gap between the two mattresses.
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/prod...&SKU=12184352&

Then we put a king sized flat sheet across the length of crib plus our bed, tucked into three sides of the crib, across our bed, and tucked into the head and far edge of our bed. So, there is no open gap at all.

That is so cool!!! I will show this to dh - I think we'll do that!


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

We have the same mini crib, and a very high bed...so exact same problem. When we decided to side-car the crib, we lowered OUR matress to the floor, so ds would not have far to fall when he becomes mobile, which brought it to 20" high when unoccupied (it sinks to 18" when occupied b/c of built-in memory foam topper). We then lowered the crib mattress to the lowest setting, so it's about 2" lower than the unoccupied bed, and then we filled the gap in two steps: 1) a board between the crib and our mattress to 2) support a bolster that I made from firm roll of batting, covered in flannel, which fills the gap perfectly.
I can post pics in the AM if you want, but right now ds is alseep in his crib.


----------



## libranbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmTheWife* 
We have the same mini crib, and a very high bed...so exact same problem. When we decided to side-car the crib, we lowered OUR matress to the floor, so ds would not have far to fall when he becomes mobile, which brought it to 20" high when unoccupied (it sinks to 18" when occupied b/c of built-in memory foam topper). We then lowered the crib mattress to the lowest setting, so it's about 2" lower than the unoccupied bed, and then we filled the gap in two steps: 1) a board between the crib and our mattress to 2) support a bolster that I made from firm roll of batting, covered in flannel, which fills the gap perfectly.
I can post pics in the AM if you want, but right now ds is alseep in his crib.

This is probably what I would do as well. But my bed is already just a box spring and mattress on the floor. I also really like the look of that bridge the gap thing. I will probably not sidecar a crib though. I think my biggest "baby expense" is going to be a king size mattress and box spring. Our current mattress is horrible, and most nights I sleep on the couch and DH sleeps on the floor in the bedroom. I just wont let him get rid of the bed.


----------



## thursday2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe* 
I think it's okay for the crib mattress to be lower than the bed, but not the other way around. Can you lower the crib mattress? I'm not really sure that I understood the options in your last post. I am new to the side-car arrangement too.

Is this right? We just set up the sidecar today, and it's much lower than our very high bed. Our concern is that the baby might roll towards our bed in his sleep and suffocate himself against our mattress - are we just being paranoid, or is that something we should be concerned with? Or will it not become a problem until he can roll? And does anyone have any solutions if it is a problem? We can't lower our bed or raise his any higher - we were thinking just a mesh bumper to give a little breathing room, but they're so thin I feel like it wouldn't help, and it would stick up above our mattress since there's no side on the crib...

Sorry to hijack the thread - feel free to move to a new post if needed.


----------



## nsmomtobe (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thursday2* 
Is this right? We just set up the sidecar today, and it's much lower than our very high bed. Our concern is that the baby might roll towards our bed in his sleep and suffocate himself against our mattress - are we just being paranoid, or is that something we should be concerned with? Or will it not become a problem until he can roll? And does anyone have any solutions if it is a problem? We can't lower our bed or raise his any higher - we were thinking just a mesh bumper to give a little breathing room, but they're so thin I feel like it wouldn't help, and it would stick up above our mattress since there's no side on the crib...

Sorry to hijack the thread - feel free to move to a new post if needed.

Well, "much" lower doesn't sound good. Our mattress levels are about half an inch in difference. i like it because it discourages him from crawling into and off my bed (although he could if he wanted to, but it slows him down). Also our baby is older (6 months) and I don't worry about him suffocating against soft surfaces because I know he can turn his head away. I'm not really sure what the bumper would do in your case, but I don't really understand what you are working with.


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't mind it being "hijacked" - he, he. I'm all for other mamas being helped here









We can't lower our bed - it's a wooden bed. I suppose we could put it away for now (don't know where we'd keep it) and just sleep on our mattresses but then we might be lower than the crib even on lowest setting - ?? Baby won't be taking any naps there (alone) - we'll have a pack n play set up for nap time in big brother's room. One of the reasons we're doing this instead of just using a "co-sleeper" bassinet is because once baby can sit up and stand up - baby could fall over the edge of the bassinet (and not sure how much weight those go up to). Despite the height of our bed - we still feel better about baby being enclosed in his/her crib area, yet close to mommy for nursing and comfort/bonding.


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Had anyone found any more solutions? I'm working on sidecarring our crib (when it gets here in a week) and am worried about the sinking issue as well as our mattress sinks a lot too.

I love that that thing from bed bath and beyond!


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sk8boarder15* 
Had anyone found any more solutions? I'm working on sidecarring our crib (when it gets here in a week) and am worried about the sinking issue as well as our mattress sinks a lot too.

I love that that thing from bed bath and beyond!

Here's the link to my blog showing how we ended up doing it.









Keep in mind there are a few extra steps for us because we are using a "mini" crib and a smaller mattress too. I'm not worried anymore about the sinking issue. The quilted coverlet really seems to help with this IMO.


----------



## TnMsMama (Jul 12, 2010)

Funny note - after reading this thread I decided to sidecar our crib - and gave Daddy detailed directions on how to do it, and let him at it.

Forgot to tell him not to GET IN baby's crib. Apparently, our $99 crib is not equipped to hold a 200 lb cowboy, it collapsed and shattered. Luckily we're all pretty silly around here and it cracked us up. I can't wait to tell DD how her Daddy crawled in her crib and broke it!


----------



## rachie (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnMsMama* 
Funny note - after reading this thread I decided to sidecar our crib - and gave Daddy detailed directions on how to do it, and let him at it.

Forgot to tell him not to GET IN baby's crib. Apparently, our $99 crib is not equipped to hold a 200 lb cowboy, it collapsed and shattered. Luckily we're all pretty silly around here and it cracked us up. I can't wait to tell DD how her Daddy crawled in her crib and broke it!

Oh no! Sorry to hear that - but I guess it will be a pretty funny story to tell later on, huh?


----------

